# radio not working! :(



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

just bought my goat and as I knew when i did the radio does not work. who ever traded it in had an Amp in the back and the wires are disconnected. In the trunk there are 2 ends of a green wire that are disconnected, My hope (cus wiring isn't my thing) is that all I have to do is reconnect the wire to one another to restore the connection and have music!

is it this easy? could it be?


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

take it to a shop n just ask better if you connect the wrong wires u can blow something out


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

post a picture of the wires. i might be able to help you out


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6207/6091478285_8a838cf760_m.jpg

or Flickr: robertlmeyers' Photostream

any help would be greatly appreciated. I rather not take it to the shop. There is also 2 prong red wire out of the cameras view.


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

those are the trunk wires


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

those are stock amp wires. i think i might know what happened because i sort of did the same thing. they put in an aftermarket amp by using the wires that feed full signal to the stock amp with a line out converter so they didnt have to replace the head unit. if you pull back the carpet on the driver side, there should be a little black amp behind a pannel. if the connector is still there, just splice colors back together and check all fuses. also if thats the route they took then they most likely pulled the head unit to get accessory voltage. there is a sticky on how to pull the head unit. follow that and check out the wiring harness to make sure its not mutilated and that its seated properly. since those wires were left bare its a possibility that they shorted and blew a fuse.


----------

